# HP LaserJet 3330



## GiNi2006 (Sep 29, 2006)

So, I got this All-in-One printer. I´ve installed the driver, but it seems to that its only the print driver is installed.

It prints, without any problem... when I press the scan button, it says: "cannot find PC". 

Some times when I turn on the printer, or leaving the printer for a while it stat making noise from the scanner bulb.... after this it says: "Error, restart device" when I turn off power and put it on again its works.... but after a while it do the same.

Sometimes I recive "error 79"

It's connected directly via USB-wire.

Do I have to install driver for the scanner?
Has anything got damaged?

Hope so any1 can help me out of this.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

GiNi2006 said:


> So, I got this All-in-One printer. I´ve installed the driver, but it seems to that its only the print driver is installed.
> 
> It prints, without any problem... when I press the scan button, it says: "cannot find PC".
> 
> ...


You've got the Driver Disk/ insert the disk/ open control panel, system, hardware, device manager / any yellow ? - r click properties /update driver


----------



## GiNi2006 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanx for your reply.

Nope.... no yellow points.... updating driver doesnt solve the problem :sad: 


I had downloaded the driver from HP´s website. They only got the driver for printer, not for scanner....


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

GiNi2006 said:


> Thanx for your reply.
> 
> Nope.... no yellow points.... updating driver doesnt solve the problem :sad:
> 
> ...


In divice manager does any HP devices show under imaging devices? if yes thats your scanner driver, if no try calling HP they might can assist with sending you a new printer disk.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...riesId=66359&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=228

Have you ever had another HP All-In-One or scanner connected to this machine?

If so, you probably need a special uninstaller software to clear the machine up.

JamesO


----------



## GiNi2006 (Sep 29, 2006)

No, havnt installed any All-in-one printers on this computer before. I tryed to installed in my other computers, but same problem.


----------



## dj2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

hi my name is darrien and all i need is yhe print driver for my hp laserjet 3330 because it is not on the the hp website i would be so happy because i have been searching forever and i cannot find it


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Laserjet 3330 XP drivers
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...riesId=66359&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=228


----------



## dj2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

the driver that i need it says click to obtain software and you have to pay for it


----------



## dj2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

hello r u there help please!!!!!!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

The driver D/L's are free.
The driver CD's are not free last time I looked.

In the future, please start your own thread so that your issue can be the sole focus of the thread. 
Never resurrect old threads as a way of trying to attract attention to your new issue.


----------



## dj2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

the one i need it says obtain software


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

dj2007 said:


> the one i need it says obtain software


That is the "paid-for" driver CD. 
Have you tried to download the driver that you need ? (further down the list)


----------



## dj2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

i have tried everything when i download it it asks me to unzip the file and when i unzip it it just says unzip successful then nothing happens


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Go back to the download page and see if you can retrieve the exact file name...write it down.
Then do a search of your files and find it...write down the location. 
While you are there, see if there is a "Read Me" with it.
If so copy it and follow it. 
If no Read-Me instructions, then see if you can point the Found New Wizard to the driver file :
Start > Control Panel > Add New Hardware > launch the Wizard and point him to where the driver file is when you are asked.


----------



## dj2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

nevermind but thank u so so much i have it up and working now


----------



## vrntch (Sep 6, 2007)

Having the same issue - - would you mind posting the solution?


----------



## hanysamir78 (May 14, 2009)

laserjet 3330 scaner driver for xp


----------



## radu_la (Jun 13, 2009)

hany, I suppose that was intended as a joke?
"scanner driver for xp" is not exactly helpful.

The software CD for HP 3300 series laserjet MFP (including scanner driver) can be found at
ftp://ftp.proline.lv/drivers/PRINTERs/HP/3330mfp/original_CD/ 
Unfortunately, there's no freestanding scanner driver for the 33xx 
Nor could I figure out a way to only install the scanner driver off the CD.
After you install the software go to HP.COM and get the update, there *is* and update.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello radu la,

Go here for the driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...riesId=66359&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=228


----------



## k2dragon (Jun 8, 2007)

radu_la said:


> hany, I suppose that was intended as a joke?
> "scanner driver for xp" is not exactly helpful.
> 
> The software CD for HP 3300 series laserjet MFP (including scanner driver) can be found at
> ...


I need the CD too and I dont want to pay $30! HP sucks! The link does not work, any other way? Please let me know ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Since this thread is old and there is more than 1 person still requiring help, I have asked for this thread to be closed.

Please start a new thread K2 dragon in here, ty.
by the way the link is good.


----------

